# Secrets and Lies - OOC Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

In the interest of having a dedicated thread to fluff questions, background/tactics/random ass questions or regarding story progression and pretty much anything related to the Venom Guard/Hannith, here is the OOC thread for Secrets and Lies.

The recruitment thread can be found here.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah, so here is where we discuss how to implement the brilliant plan that I accidentally came up with of wandering up to the front door and asking to come in xD


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

To be fair... the Mechanicus wouldn't see it coming.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

no one of you can imagine how eager i am to get devius into this mess
im sure the little schemer can think of something devious 

good start all round guys


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Deathy I know this is a little off topic but I swear, I shall tear Ferrore limb from limb and send him into the fucking abyss XD

Boc is correct. Thats what makes this plan so brilliant.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I swear dark angel just hates me. Every time we are in an RP together, his character always seems to dislike mine


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

he's not liked many of mine either
or komankos


well i think we can all agree da's a grumpy cuncensored by the inquisition


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

DA did tell me it did not bode well for his character when I opted to have Ventor as squad leader, as their characters tend to hate one another. Ah well, such is life


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Tbh, I don't think it would have boded well for OUR characters if he'd been made squad leader. Those of us who worship Gods would be screwed, and those who didn't...well knowing DA they'd be pretty screwed too


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Tbh, I don't think it would have boded well for OUR characters if he'd been made squad leader. Those of us who worship Gods would be screwed, and those who didn't...well knowing DA they'd be pretty screwed too


I agree here, with Da we would have died in a tragic accident before we even deployed XD

With me, you have bigger chance of survival XD


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> I agree here, with Da we would have died in a tragic accident before we even deployed XD
> 
> With me, you have bigger chance of survival XD


So I take it you aren't going to be using the free-fall-from-outer-space technique? :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Who knows maybe I can push someone to do it. Alone. Without any drop pod.

Just curious on how long he will last in space. I volunteer one of the berserker neither would be missed XD

Edit: I ask of you, the players, please bare with me on my post. As I have no constant internet connection I couldn't see any of the newer posts. I'll try edit a bit but it wont be pretty ;P


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol you ay say that now, but when you need dozens of tech guard cut into itty bitty pieces or simply a concenient very noticeable diversion you'd miss them.

And I think they'd survive the void portion of the drop, the whole fiery-atmospheric-reentry... not so much


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, they ain`t no angry marines. :no:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As an actual RP related note, look at the next update Friday/Saturday night (US EST), then getting in the pattern of one update a week.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

komanko, I'm reading your post cracking up here xD I can't believe you are seriously considering walking up to the front door and 'asking to come in'. You must be insane...although, the way you have described the thought process, it doesn't sound like SUCH a bad plan. If that's our plan, and it works, it will be one of the most epic moments in RP history, imo :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> komanko, I'm reading your post cracking up here xD I can't believe you are seriously considering walking up to the front door and 'asking to come in'. You must be insane...although, the way you have described the thought process, it doesn't sound like SUCH a bad plan. If that's our plan, and it works, it will be one of the most epic moments in RP history, imo :laugh:


And that'll require waaaaay too much cooperation from the GM


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

But...but...but that would be epic


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hey, I am just throwing ideas up in the air 
And as I said, it is possible, and I did make it sound more sane 
Another thing is I am finally fully back as of today so expect less posts from me as I do have things to do unlike when I am on vacation XD (Things to do = being lazy).


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I for one am seriously disappointed that Korsh has not been threatened either verbally of mentally with death from Krateros.

Poor show Dark Angel, poor show :no:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

ahhahaha, I am surprised that Krateros did not kill us all yet.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Heh, I've had an extremely bad week - Sorry for the lack of a post, I'll get one up either today, or by the end of sunday.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I was away on the weekend, no internet access, am working on post, hopefully have it up asap


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

In light of many members having had internet issues/being on holiday and whatnot, I'll be postponing the next update to Wednesday night US EST. I'll be out of touch from 3 am tomorrow until Wednesday night doing army shit again, but I get emails on my droid when people post so I'll continue reading.

Keep in mind, I'm hoping for this update to finish with the launching of the drop pod/choice of insertion method. If you guys don't manage to get that far, I'll be forcing your hand :grin:


----------

